# My reef tank project



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I bought a great setup from Rick at Canadian Aqua_Farms. I think it will be a super tank once I get set up which is going to take a while since I no almost zip about SW. I have freinds on BCA that I know I can get a lot of info from and already have leaned on them. Thats the beauty on our BCA forum you know help is just a pm or phone call away. So this is a picture of what I got from Rick, not a thing done yet, it's just sitting in our kitchen. Hope to get going on it soon. Pics added 01/09/12, pics. added 01/18/12

Picture #1 January 6/12









Picture #2 January 9/12
This is the Life reef overflow box I'm using, checked out their site and the testimonials are very good and I spoke with Jeff the owner and designer .
It's been on the market for 23 years with 0 failures, works for me.









Picture#3 January 9/12
I'm using this Aqua C Remora HOB on my sump, fits perfect, it was highly recommended as one of the best to use.









Picture#4&5 January 18/12 Stand stripped down and totally refinished


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Can't wait to see your progress. Already beating me. It's in your house already.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Starting out good. 
Looking forward to the build


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great Laurie! can't wait to see it full


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set-up Laurie! So is that a sump in the bottom? Getting real closse to trying a S/W tank myself.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, that's the acrylic 22 gallon sump/refugium on the bottom the display tank is a Hagen Euro 48.7 Gallon, the light is an Coralife aqualife pro, It has Metal halide 150 watt centre light also has 2 compact/ flouresents 1 on each side of the M/H and 2 lunars.
All of them can be timed on there own, a great light, I think.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah yes... Another FW to SW adventurer.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*salt water*

wow you caught up to me. Lol I started a 54 gallon corner salt water tank. I got it drilled many thanks to anthony. Picked up all the misc pieces. I'm ready to go all I need is live rock. Christmas, buying salt , skimmer ,light and plumbing material left me with not enough funds for rock. Plan to do it next month. I will be watching this thread with great interest.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

More progress and a couple of pictures bump.... Jan.9/12


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Stand refinished 2 more pictures Bump...........


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great job on the stand, Laurie. Keep it up!


----------

